# Covid-19 explained -Please read



## Catlady (Mar 18, 2020)

Someone posted this below on my Nextdoor.com to explain how this virus is different from the seasonal flu.  Long but worth reading.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

“Feeling confused as to why Coronavirus is a bigger deal than Seasonal flu?  Here it is in a nutshell.   I hope this helps.  Feel free to share this to others who don’t understand... 

It has to do with RNA sequencing....  I.e. genetics.

 Seasonal flu is an “all human virus”.  The DNA/RNA chains that make up the virus are recognized by the human immune system.  This means that your body has some immunity to it before it comes around each year...  you get immunity two ways...through exposure to a virus, or by getting a flu shot. 

 Novel viruses, come from animals....  the WHO tracks novel viruses in animals, (sometimes for years watching for mutations). Usually these viruses only transfer from animal to animal (pigs in the case of H1N1) (birds in the case of the Spanish flu).  But once, one of these animal viruses mutates, and starts to transfer from animals to humans... then it’s a problem,  Why? Because we have no natural or acquired immunity.. the RNA sequencing of the genes inside the virus isn’t human, and the human immune system doesn’t recognize it so, we can’t fight it off. 

 Now.... sometimes, the mutation only allows transfer from animal to human, for years it’s only transmission is  from an infected animal to a human before  it finally mutates so that it can now transfer human to human... once that happens..we have a new contagion phase.  And depending on the fashion of this new mutation, thats what decides how contagious, or how deadly it’s gonna be.. 

H1N1 was deadly....but it did not mutate in a way that was as deadly as the Spanish flu.    It’s RNA was slower to mutate and it attacked its host differently, too.  

 Fast forward. 

 Now, here comes this Coronavirus... it existed in animals only, for nobody knows how long...but one day, at an animal market, in Wuhan China, in December 2019, it mutated and made the jump from animal to people.  At first, only animals could give it to a person... But here is the scary part.... in just TWO WEEKS it mutated again and gained the ability to jump from human to human.   Scientists call this quick ability, “slippery” 

This Coronavirus, not being in any form a “human” virus (whereas we would all have some natural or acquired immunity). Took off like a rocket.  And this was because, Humans have no known immunity...doctors have no known medicines for it.

 And it just so happens that this particular mutated animal virus, changed itself in such a way the way that it causes great damage to human lungs

That’s why Coronavirus is different from seasonal flu, or H1N1 or any other type of influenza....  this one is slippery AF.   And it’s a lung eater...And, it’s already mutated AGAIN, so that we now have two strains to deal with, strain s, and strain L....which makes it twice as hard to develop a vaccine.

 We really have no tools in our shed, with this.  History has shown that fast and immediate closings of public places has helped in the past pandemics.  Philadelphia and Baltimore were reluctant to close events in 1918 and they were the hardest hit in the US during the Spanish Flu.

 Factoid:  Henry VIII stayed in his room and allowed no one near him, till the Black Plague passed...(honestly...I understand him so much better now). Just like us, he had no tools in his shed, except social isolation...

 And let me end by saying....right now it’s hitting older folks harder... but this genome is so slippery...if it mutates again (and it will). Who is to say, what it will do next.  

 Be smart folks...  acting like you’re unafraid is so not sexy right now.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah, I saw that on another site

Quite informative, and broken down to normal lingo




Catlady said:


> worth reading




very


----------



## bingo (Mar 18, 2020)

this all leads me to think it was engineered


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

bingo said:


> this all leads me to think it was engineered


By whom?  No country has been immune to this, least of all China which is where it started.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> By whom?  No country has been immune to this, least of all China which is where it started.



The US and China are blaming each other for the virus.  Although the virus originated in Wuhan, the Chinese claim that the US planted the virus there
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...lame-game-conspiracies-are-getting-dangerous/


----------



## Catlady (Mar 18, 2020)

Latest chart on deaths from Covid-19


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 18, 2020)

bingo said:


> this all leads me to think it was engineered



I agree. Theres no other explanation.  Ive  been saying for days its airborne. Its easy to get it because of this. Then a report came out about it being airborne. I have other thoughts and China is our enemy. Theyve ruin our world as we know it. The economic impact  so much worse than 911 as well as possiblity of many deaths.  F china. Thats been my attitude today.  I want revenge. My childrens life, my grandchildrens life.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 18, 2020)

It is NOT airborne per all the news casts today.


----------



## bingo (Mar 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> By whom?  No country has been immune to this, least of all China which is where it started.


I read an article about "the bat lady"
a bio researcher at the wuhan laboratory...


Pauline1954 said:


> I agree. Theres no other explanation.  Ive  been saying for days its airborne. Its easy to get it because of this. Then a report came out about it being airborne. I have other thoughts and China is our enemy. Theyve ruin our world as we know it. The economic impact  so much worse than 911 as well as possiblity of many deaths.  F china. Thats been my attitude today.  I want revenge. My childrens life, my grandchildrens life.


if you have time read about "the bat lady" from wuhan bio laboratories


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 19, 2020)

So the virus is "slippery" and a "lung eater."  It sounds like a 1950's horror movie, but all too real!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2020)

@bingo and @Pauline1954:  
According to this article in a respected publication, Wuhan's "Bat Woman" studies, investigates and hunts down virus. She's a virologist, not a bio-engineer. 
https://www.scientificamerican.com/...wn-viruses-from-sars-to-the-new-coronavirus1/

I have yet to hear a *respected *scientist speculate (never mind accuse) that China engineered and unleashed a doomsday weapon that they first ignored, then allowed to decimate their own economy with the intention of destroying ours. (Remember, we're their biggest customer.) 

Not to mention that they're not done with this virus. Eventually they will have to reopen all their borders and lift the quarantines. 

Epidemiologists and virologists have anticipated and warned of today's scenario for decades. 

Just as some Africans believed that medical personnel brought Ebola to Africa, some Chinese think the US either engineered or was the source of COVID-19.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...us-originated-in-us-gaining-traction-in-china 

China hasn't ruined our manufacturing base, we ruined it ourselves when we fed our greed for cheap goods made by cheap labor in countries with very lax environmental laws. We are free to restart domestic manufacturing at any moment. All we have to do is insist on purchasing only goods made in our own countries. 

When we point one accusatory finger at someone, four more point right back at us.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Someone posted this below on my Nextdoor.com to explain how this virus is different from the seasonal flu.  *Long but worth reading*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Yes,  that is the most informative  post I've read on the subject.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

"Engineered?!"  {Paranoia running amok.)  Anyone who believes that has been watching too many horror movies.  It's a disease, folks.


----------

